# Such an meista aus nernberch ;D



## Captain_Anarchy (8. Juli 2003)

Servus,
also ich hab folgendes Problem (bzw. Anliegen)
Hab vor mir in nächster Zeit n Dirt-Bike zu kaufen,allerdings möcht ich doch vorher n' bisschen damit vertraut sein.Glücklicherweiße steht mir durch meinen Bruder n' DMR Bike zur Verfügung.So weit so gut,aber ich hät gern jemanden der mir die ganze Sache n bisschen erklärt (halt die ganzen Basics etc.)  
Mein Bruder fällt da weg,weil 1. hätten wir dann ja nur ein Bike und 2. is er ne faule Sau  
Deswegen such' ich jemanden der mir des Dirt-Biken aweng näher bringt (soll ka große Sache sein,vielleicht mal 1-2 Stunden in der City,oda so).
Bin übrigens 14 und komm aus Nürnberg/Großreuth b. Schweinau.
Wäre nett wenn sich hier oder per Mail ([email protected]) jemanden melden würde.

Thanx im Vorraus,
Captain_Anarchy


----------



## merkt_p (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo Benny,

ich möchte Dich nicht enttäuschen, vielleicht stimmt es ja auch nicht aber mein Eindruck die meisten Teilnehmer im IBC sind eher Cross Country Fans.
Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Erfolg bei Deiner suche.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## awhodem (9. Juli 2003)

hallo benny

ich will dich ja net entäuschen aber dirt fahre lernen in der city wird a weng schwer, aber wenst a bissl dirt fahrn lerna willst dann kommst einfach zum zabo-trail und den rest bring mer der scho bei


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von awhodem _
> *hallo benny
> 
> ich will dich ja net entäuschen aber dirt fahre lernen in der city wird a weng schwer, aber wenst a bissl dirt fahrn lerna willst dann kommst einfach zum zabo-trail und den rest bring mer der scho bei *



Jo,aber des Zabo-Trail is scho ziemlich hart,oda?
Wann bist'n du da mal unterwegs?


----------



## Altitude (9. Juli 2003)

ich würde Dir empfehlen erst mal ein wenig Fahrtechnik im "normalen" Gelände zu üben, bevor Du Dich dem "Kantenklatschen" widmest...

Nix für ungut... 

Alex


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (9. Juli 2003)

was verstehst'n unter "normalem" gelände?


----------



## Altitude (9. Juli 2003)

Singlestrails, natürliche Downhills,  Stufen und Weg...nicht dieses künstlich geschaufelte Zeuch oder in der Stadt ne Stufe runterspringen...


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (9. Juli 2003)

naja,des hab ich eigentlich scho drauf.ich fahr ja so ziemlich viel fahrrad (so ca. 20-25 stunden die woche,mit nem KTM-Road Fully)
Und Treppen fahr ich eigentlich auch alle runter,hab zumindestens noch keine gefunden wo ich mich net getraut hab.und gesprungen bin ich auch scho bis 6-7  stufen...


----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo  Captain_Anarchy,


frag doch mal hier im IBC unter DDD oder im Race location bereich nach. Ich habe gehört das sich da oft welche verabreden.

Grüßle coffee


----------



## AcaPulco (13. Juli 2003)

wie geil!

Nürnberg/ Grossreuth bei Schweinau!

Da wohn ich auch. Sag mal strasse an, können uns ja mal treffen. Vielleicht haste mich auch schonmal gesehen, fahre n rot silbernes kona sinky.


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (13. Juli 2003)

Ich wohn in der Hartungsrasse,is da gegenüber vom bayrischen Rundfunk.
Klar,können uns gern mal treffen,aber wie gesagt,bin halt ABSOLUTER Anfänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (15. Juli 2003)

HI,

an den zabos geht des schon da sind noch a paar kleine hupfer.
Aber wenn der meister da is dann is des eh kein prob.

@ acapulco: was willst du ihm beibringen kannst doch selbst nix *fg* ne schmarn nur spaß


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (16. Juli 2003)

Mal schaun,ob ich da überhaupt hinfind.muss mal nach ner vernüntftigen wegbeschreibung suchen...


----------



## jet-pipe (19. Juli 2003)

Am besten steigste in die U Bahn und am Hbf steigst du in die S1 nach Lauf ein, steigst Mögeldorf aus und fährst die Schmausenbuckstr. in richtung Tiergarten. Fährst dann weiter, am Tiergarten vorbei, und schaust nach rechts- dort geht mal ein Waldweg rein, dem folgen (300- 400m)  und dann siehste auch schon links von dir die Zabos.


----------

